# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Robberies in Toronto

## cityconnection

I just heard from a rep of mine that 2 opticals in Toronto have been robbed at gunpoint in the middle of the day within the last 2 weeks.  2-4 people came in with 1 gun.  Forced both employees into a corner and stole 700 pieces including cases.  They either broke or spray painted the cameras also.

Be careful everyone. 

Admin, please let me know if I can post the description of the robbers.  I know roughly their age, nationality/skin tone and the language that they were speaking.

----------

